# <AM3+> vs <FM2> AMD Sockets Which is better?



## Satyadeep@digit (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi,

I am planning to buy a pc for gaming and superior entertainment.
I gathered some specs. from net for my PC.
My budget for my CPU only is <=23000.

but I am confused between amd's am3+ and fm2 sockets, as price on flipcart am3+ 6 core edition comes in price 
of fm2 quad core edition.

kindly help ... please


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 15, 2014)

^If you are to gaming,always buy an AMD AM3+ socket based motherboard,from Gigabyte or Asus or AsRock.
Invest in a good AMD R270 GPU card,and have the fun.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 15, 2014)

all fm2 socket boards support am3+-*/
although fm2 looks like a split design, its the same dimension.
all coolers are compatible and since fm2 is new, by theory, its better.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 15, 2014)

answer these *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## vkl (Feb 15, 2014)

Gollum said:


> *all fm2 socket boards support am3+-*/*
> although fm2 looks like a split design, its the same dimension.
> all coolers are compatible and since fm2 is new, by theory, its better.



In what sense,mate?You can't plug in a socket am3/am3+ processor in fm2 socket motherboard.

@ Satyadeep@digit
Please fill up the questionnaire from the above post and post here.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 15, 2014)

Gollum said:


> all fm2 socket boards support am3+-*/
> although fm2 looks like a split design, its the same dimension.
> all coolers are compatible and since fm2 is new, by theory, its better.


It's never possible.
Both socket FM2 and AM3+ are incompatible to each other.


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2014)

Gollum said:


> *all fm2 socket boards support am3+-*/*
> although fm2 looks like a split design, its the same dimension.
> all coolers are compatible and since fm2 is new, by theory, its better.


No. FM1, FM2 and AM3+ are completely different sockets.

But yea, cooler bolt spacing is same.


----------



## Satyadeep@digit (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi, 

Thanks for your suggestions.

Being precise,
I would like to ask If The -> FM2 4Cores -> be better than -> Am3+ 6cores
(as these no.s of cores handle the applications or four cores outperform)


----------



## Cilus (Feb 17, 2014)

Look, it depends upon your usage. IF you want a computer for day to day usage with good Graphics power for gaming at medium setting but don't want to spend much them FM2+ socket makes sense as you can put a Kaveri based APU like 7870K or 7700K on it which offers pretty good processing power for day to day usage plus seriously powerful integrated Graphics for 3D reuirements. You can also add dedicated Graphics card on future as per your needs. But the problem is that in CPU front, you can't increase the power as there Quad Core Kaveri chips are maximum you can get. On the other hand, if you are requiring the Processing power a bit for stuffs like serious gaming, some Video Editing and conversion, running some serious software like Virtual machine then FX series Processor with AM3+ processor + a mid range Graphics card should be your choice.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 17, 2014)

I would like to ask If The -> FM2 4Cores -> be better than -> Am3+ 6cores?
In the future as MANTLE is optimised for APU's then FM2 4Cores might be much better than AM3+ 6Cores which are slower per core.ok.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 17, 2014)

Start reading what Mantle is and what are the platforms supporting it then comment. Mantle is supported in all AMD's GCN GPU and it has nothing to do with Processor type and I think we are saying this to you  for the 1st time. What is your prblem, you ask something and then don't bother to check the answers. 



> In the future as MANTLE is optimised for APU's then FM2 4Cores might be much better than AM3+ 6Cores which are slower per core.ok.



Did Chairman of AMD share this piece of info to you? We are not aware of it as it is not mentioned no documents and press releases.

Processing performance: Better check the Processing performance of FX-6300 and 7870K which are available widely everywhere. FX-6300 is pretty much ahead of 7870K in every benchmark due to the more number of cores, higher clock speed, 8MB L3 cache.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 14, 2014)

FM2 is slightly better


----------

